# check out this web site



## jang (May 1, 2011)

cafe press....then type in seach german shepards....TOO COOL!


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

So...Did anyone check it out?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

It is really nice, they have a lot dog stuff, I would love to make a shirt with my dog on it. The free gsd posting seem a little sketchy thou. Also some links to some funny videos of gsds.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

What is the free gsd posting?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh looking again it was off on the side, other advertising


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahahahaha!
GERMAN SHEPHERD Bath Classic Thong by petartbyangie

I don't think they would fit Gunner! :rofl:


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> Hahahahaha!
> GERMAN SHEPHERD Bath Classic Thong by petartbyangie
> 
> I don't think they would fit Gunner! :rofl:


Hahaha! I need to stop looking now so that I don't make any silly unnecessary purchases for the sake of me finding it funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I adore cafepress. They have soooooo much on there. I've been ordering things for years!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I adore cafepress. They have soooooo much on there. I've been ordering things for years!


Just got a Walking Dead shirt from Cafepress.


----------

